# ML



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

hotspotter


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Must have been a different Mosquito Lagoon than I was in today, I refer to that place as the cesspool of death. I remember what it was like in the 80's and 90's, I have never seen it this bad. The whole thing looks like WaWa coffee. lol There are a lot better places to fish.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Must have been a different Mosquito Lagoon than I was in today, I refer to that place as the cesspool of death. I remember what it was like in the 80's and 90's, I have never seen it this bad. The whole thing looks like WaWa coffee. lol There are a lot better places to fish.


Haha I couldn't explain the condition of ML any better!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't fish ML much anymore but the last time I was there in late April/ early May I had a great day. The water was MUCH clearer then though.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Took this off the platform of Matt's SUV 17 of a tailing red buried in the grass 2 days ago. Which by the way is a sweet sweet skiff.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Took this off the platform of Matt's SUV 17 of a tailing red buried in the grass 2 days ago. Which by the way is a sweet sweet skiff.


I like to call those fish in that grass, "untouchable". It seems 1 out of 100, will actually find whatever it is you're throwing at them. 
One positive is, the sea grass is really healthy. It seems to be thriving in allot of areas, that it hasn't in previous years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

> Took this off the platform of Matt's SUV 17 of a tailing red buried in the grass 2 days ago. Which by the way is a sweet sweet skiff.



Is that the South End of the Lagoon?


----------

